# Acoustic pickup o microfono para guitarra acustica



## infame (Oct 3, 2008)

Ante todo hola soy nuevo por el foro....
Lo que busco y no logro encontrar es algun circuito o idea para generar un acoustic pickup (microfono para guitarra)
use el buscador del foro pero con malos resultados
gracias de antemano


----------



## profex (Oct 4, 2008)

infame dijo:
			
		

> Ante todo hola soy nuevo por el foro....
> Lo que busco y no logro encontrar es algun circuito o idea para generar un acoustic pickup (microfono para guitarra)
> use el buscador del foro pero con malos resultados
> gracias de antemano



Que tal infame

Hace algun tiempo yo toqué la guitarra en un grupo musical, tanto la eléctrica como la acustica, y te puedo decir que emplear una guitarra acustica, con un micro, para presentaciones en vivo, es muy dificil, sobre todo si la sala es cerrada.

Si es para un equipo de grabación, hay muchas opciones, mas sin embargo, no soy el mas indicado para recomendarte un micro... yo en lo personal, para grabaciones empleo dos microfonos, uno cerca de la boca del instrumento y otro entre 60 y 1 m de la guitarra, mas elevado, y asi capto la riqueza tonal del instrumento y otros sonidos propios de la ejecución.

Para tocar en vivo te recomiendo una guitarra electroacústica, con pastilla piezoeléctrica de la que van colocadas debajo del hueso del puente, y que sea activa.

Tambien hay micros que se adhieren cerca del puente y funcionan bien, pero la mayoria causan acoples.

Las pastillas piezoeléctricas se pueden adquirir tambien por separado y colocarselas a la guitarra.

te anexo foto de una pastilla para guitarra. A la izquierda el micro, al centro el modulo preamplificador, con equalizador y afinador, y a la izquierda el modulo donde se conecta el cable y va la bateria.


Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 4, 2008)

amigos, amigos.

las guitarras no llevan microfonos, sino fonocaptores magneticos.

funcionana de la misma forma que un parlante o un microfono dinamico pero a la inversa.

toma la señal de magnetismo producida entre la cuerda y el fonocaptor y la transformadorrma en un pulso de corriente.

el fonocaptor se hace con un nucleo de un material ferroso, y alamabre muy delgado, en forma de solenoide.

obviamente yo nunca hice uno, pero si sigues preguntando t encontraras con gente que si sabe.

te digo q se pueden hacer caseros, y muy buenos.


----------



## profex (Oct 4, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> amigos, amigos.
> 
> las guitarras no llevan microfonos, sino fonocaptores magneticos.
> 
> ...




Cuando respondí, supuse que estabamos hablando de una guitarra con cuerdas de nylon, como una guitarra clasica... por eso mi respuesta.

Eso es cierto, he visto ese tipo de fonocaptores que mencionas, y es muy válido en guitarras que utilizan cuerdas de metal...pero el problema surge cuando usas cuerdas de nylon, que no inducen en el campo magnético. Para eso son las pastillas que mencionaba.


Saludos.


----------



## infame (Oct 4, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, en realidad de guitarras no se nada, es para mi hermano, el tiene cuerdas de metal, perdón si obvié algún dato, ¿ Hay algun diagrama de fonocaptor o pastilla?

Encontré ésto donde explica un poco mas y es muy dificil hacer un fonocaptor
salu2
www.clubse.com.ar/download/password/circui2.pdf


----------



## pablofer (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola Profex, quisiera saber si tienes el circuito de algun preamplificador como el que mostraste en tu foto, quiero construirme un circuito que haga lo que explicaste al principio, tengo un problema, no se con que tipo de microfono se capta mejor el sonido de la guitarra acustica , ¿que me recomiendan?  Si alguien tiene algún circuito se agradeceria mucho, de antemano gracias.
atte: pablito


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola pablofer, dudo que profex te conteste (este es un tema de hace casi un año), pero su te interesa en esta página se encuentran instrucciones detalladas para armar una pastilla piezo eléctrica y un preamplificador para poder conectarla a gusto en un amplificador:
http://www.liutaiomottola.com/PrevPubs/Piezo/CoaxTransducer.htm (en inglés)
o esta que está explicado de modo más sencillo:
http://www.sciencebuddies.org/science-fair-projects/project_ideas/Elec_p048.shtml?from=Home (también en inglés)
ya si decides hacerte la segunda puedes armarte el preamp que incluyo al final del post, es sencillo y con muy buenos resultados.
Tambien te convendría armar (o comprar) un ecualizador gráfico de mínimo 3 bandas y agregarlo al conjunto, además tomar en cuenta que al poner el elemento captor debajo del puente las pastillas funcionan mejor.

Y respondiedno a tu otra pregunta, los micrófonos dinámicos  como los SM57 resultan ser muy útiles para microfonar guitarras en vivo, pero toma en cuenta que como ya dijo profex es complicado hacer esto en situaciones en vivo, conviene más una electroacústica con pastilla piezo-eléctrica, pero ya si estás en casa (o mejor en un estudio) los micrófonos condensadores son conocidos por ser de lo más útiles en cuanto a captar instrumentos en ese tipo de ambientes.

Ya para terminar, te aviso que esta en contra de las reglas hacer doble post (es decir publicar un mensaje justo después de otro que habías hecho anteriormente) debes usar la opción de Editar.
Mucha suerte. Saludos!


----------



## pablofer (Jun 24, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda Nazuno   voy a probar tu circuito y te cuento como me fue, ahh una cosita antes de irme este circuito lo puedo conectar al distorsionador fuzz que encontre por ahi ? adjunto una imagen .
gracias de antemano .
atte: pablito


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 30, 2009)

De nada Pablito, para eso estamos ^^
¿Ese circuito de fuzz es bastante sencillo verdad?
No creo que agregando el preamplificador al fuzz que posteaste consigas un buen efecto, la verdad ese preamplificador no hace maravillas solo permite aumentar la potencia de la señal que sale de las pastillas de la guitarra a los cables. Está hecho para funcionar con guitarras eléctricas pero hay gente que dice que le ha funcionado bien con otros instrumentos (incluso violines).
El preamp no lo hice yo, lo saqué hace un tiempo de una página buscando la manera de aumentar la salida de las pastillas para mi guitarra eléctica o de volver activas pastillas pasivas.
Armate el fuzz y si quieres el circuito del premplificador agrégalo a la pastilla, el resultado será mucho mejor y obtendrás un poco más de distorsión.
Ya luego nos compartes algunos clips para ver com te quedo el fuzz ¿ok?   
Y disculpa por tardar tanto en contestar pero me encuentro muy ocupado y no había tenido oportunidad de encender siquiera el ordenador   
Suerte y Saludos a todos!


----------



## pablofer (Jul 1, 2009)

hola Nazuno para que lo sepas estoy probando un circuito alterno que esta basado en bjts y no fets pero con buenos resulatdos te adjunto el archivo para que lo veas y ademas para los interesados me tome en trabajo de hacer el pcb aunque solo le aumente algo que le faltaba al pcb de el pdf , bueno no me salio muy profesional que digamos pero funciona  jajajajaja  viva la electronica te adujto una fotito de como lo arme en el protoboard pero no se nota mucho jajaja.
ah hay algo que me olvide preguntar como hago para eleiminar al maximo el pequeño sumbido que siempre hay en los microfonos ?


----------



## chevaca (Feb 25, 2011)

hola a todos.
antes que nada les quiero dar gracias por ver mi tema y que no se mucho de electronica solo lo basico aqui va el punto.
en la web encontre un circuito preamplificador para microfonos electret porque un amigo quiere que le ponga un micro a su guitarra pero el no tiene amplificador de guitarra asi que quiero ver si hay posibilidad de cambiar el electret por otro 
yo ya le habia puesto uno a la mia y se escuchaba bien porq yo tengo el ampli y el microfono que uso no es electret y quiero saber si se puede poner ese en lugar del electret
aqui les pongo el diagrama y el micro que uso (creo que es un buzzer)


----------



## santicoll (Mar 2, 2011)

que voltaje estas usando?


----------



## chevaca (Mar 2, 2011)

aun no lo he hecho pero en en la pagina dice que esta comprendido de 3-9 volts
a lo que me refiero es que mi amigo solo tiene bocinas de entrada 3.5mm hembra y si conecto el micro directamente a las bocinas no se oye nada por eso quiero hacer ese preamplificador. y si no se puede pues intentare ponerle el electret haber cono se escucha
saludos..


----------



## santicoll (Mar 3, 2011)

si lo conectas directo al electret no te funcionaria ya que tenes que exitarlo con una carga de varios mV... no me acurdo en este momento... sino podes buscar el pablin que hay un previo para pastillas magneticas o alguno que sirva para micros alimentados...


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Primero, el circuito que esta en el primer mensaje, sirve para el electrec, pero si pensas ponerle el otro captor, tendras que sacarle la R de 10K.





chevaca dijo:


> a lo que me refiero es que mi amigo solo tiene bocinas de entrada 3.5mm hembra y si conecto el micro directamente a las bocinas no se oye nada por eso quiero hacer ese preamplificador. y si no se puede pues intentare ponerle el electret haber cono se escucha
> saludos..



Ahora, a cualquier micro lo tenes que conectar si o si a um preamplificador, sino no podra exitar directamente al ampli.


----------



## chevaca (Mar 5, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Primero, el circuito que esta en el primer mensaje, sirve para el electrec, pero si pensas ponerle el otro captor, tendras que sacarle la R de 10K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si a eso es a lo que me referia con electret o no ya se que no funciona. yo decia que si el prempli no funcionaba con el otro sensor que le queria poner entoncer intentaria con el electret. 
gracias por sus comentarios .

ya lo hice en un protoboard y estoy apunto de soldarlo pero no lo he hecho porque cuando lo conecto lo amplifica bien pero se oye un sonido super agudo y muy molestoso, ya le quite la resistencia como me dijo pipa 09 y le puse un cap de 100uf en paralelo con uno ceramico de 100nf a la fuente(una bateria de 9 v) como lo decia en la pagina pero se sigue escuchando feo, pero cuando me acerco como 10-15 cm del circuito se calla y me voy alejando y empieza otra vez. espero me puedan ayudar
saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Cual captor usaste? el electrec? yo rame varios de esos , pero para acordeones, y usabe ese circuito, alimentado por una bateria, y cero problemas.
Como hiciste la conexion final de todo el conjunto?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 7, 2011)

no es por ser mala onda pero con esa " Latita " que queres usar no vas a tener nada de calidad en el audio.. es mas es tan sensible que capta sonido hasta cuando la refregas jajaja
mi opinion es que te compres un microfono bajo puente y que se lo pongas y armate el pre que quieras y vas a ver que va a sonar muchisimo mejor que con esa " Latita " que se la puede encontrar en las tarjetitas esas que regalaban antes jejeje

Agrego:
tuve mucha experiencia con esa latita y despues de un largo tiempo de investigacion me di cuenta de que no le puedo sacar el 700% a esa pastilla..
finalmente me compre un microfono fishmann y listo no sabes lo que suena mi violin 

saludos!


----------



## chevaca (Mar 8, 2011)

gracias por sus respuestas y por ayudarme aunque como lo dices kakà 2008 el micro es muy sensible pero no es tan malo como lo dices porque lo arme en la placa y funciono bien ya le puse el micro a la guitarra y se oye muy bien sin ruiditos ni nada pero tambien depende de donde lo ponias, si estaba muy cerca del puente se saturaba pero lo puse cerca de la boca y quedo genial gracias por su ayuda al resolver este problema ahora lo que le quiero poner es un ecualizador de bajos, agudos y volumen a la salida ya tengo el circuito aver como suena.
saludos...


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 8, 2011)

chevaca dijo:


> gracias por sus respuestas y por ayudarme aunque como lo dices kakà 2008 el micro es muy sensible pero no es tan malo como lo dices porque lo arme en la placa y funciono bien ya le puse el micro a la guitarra y se oye muy bien sin ruiditos ni nada pero tambien depende de donde lo ponias, si estaba muy cerca del puente se saturaba pero lo puse cerca de la boca y quedo genial gracias por su ayuda al resolver este problema ahora lo que le quiero poner es un ecualizador de bajos, agudos y volumen a la salida ya tengo el circuito aver como suena.
> saludos...



Ok, usaste el piezoelectrico , fijate que circuito usas para los tonos, ya que cuentas con un pre.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

ahh ok proba y si suena bien buenisimo y si no quedas satisfecho comprate un microfono bajo puente yo hace 3 meses me compre uno que salia $40 y tiene buena calidad


----------



## chevaca (Mar 10, 2011)

gracias por sus respuestas con respecto al micro de puente lo he buscado en tiendas de musica y electronica pero no logro encontrarlo o como hacer uno pero dices que salio el tuyo en $40 es un buen precio, si encuentro uno aca espero que cueste algo parecido.
respecto al circuito de ecualizacion lo saque de una pagina de internet ahi venia armado con todo y el pre pero yo solo le quiero poner el ecualizador se los pongo para ver sus opiniones.
el primero es sin el ecualizador y el segundo con el ecualizador donde esta la raya roja es en donde pienso empezar a hacerlo la unica diferencia del primero es que a la salida tiene un cap.22uf y con todo tiene de 4.7uf
saludos...


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 10, 2011)

chevaca dijo:


> gracias por sus respuestas con respecto al micro de puente lo he buscado en tiendas de musica y electronica pero no logro encontrarlo o como hacer uno pero dices que salio el tuyo en $40 es un buen precio, si encuentro uno aca espero que cueste algo parecido.
> respecto al circuito de ecualizacion lo saque de una pagina de internet ahi venia armado con todo y el pre pero yo solo le quiero poner el ecualizador se los pongo para ver sus opiniones.
> el primero es sin el ecualizador y el segundo con el ecualizador donde esta la raya roja es en donde pienso empezar a hacerlo la unica diferencia del primero es que a la salida tiene un cap.22uf y con todo tiene de 4.7uf
> saludos...




Ese control de tonos tiene una tremenda atenuacion, bah, te convendra optar por un circuito activo, abajo te dejo una imagen de un tono activo, cualquier duda consulta.


----------



## chevaca (Mar 10, 2011)

gracias por tu ayuda voy a armar ese a ver que tal anda 
me imagino que la entrada va a ser la preamplificada con control de volumen a la salida del micro no?
muchas gracias por tu diagrama porq estuve buscando en muchas paginas e incluso aqui en el foro con resusltados fallidos
saludos...


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 11, 2011)

chevaca dijo:


> me imagino que la entrada va a ser la preamplificada con control de volumen a la salida del micro no?



Si si, ya tiene que estar preamplificada la señal de entrada!
Saludos!


----------



## santicoll (Mar 21, 2011)

"Primero, el circuito que esta en el primer mensaje, sirve para el electrec, pero si pensas ponerle el otro captor, tendras que sacarle la R de 10K."

Grasia por la info...
otra: tengo un circuito pasivo en la viola con control de volumen y tono...
el primer circuito funcionaria igual?
yo necesito levantar la señal ya he probado con otros pre y la viola sola tiene muy buen sonido...
de nuevo gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 21, 2011)

santicoll dijo:


> otra: tengo un circuito pasivo en la viola con control de volumen y tono...
> el primer circuito funcionaria igual?



Si , ese circuito funcionara. Saludos!!


----------



## pepe1070 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Quiero deciros que toca la guitarra acústica (clásica) y siempre he tenido problemas con los micrófonos hasta que me compré en http://www.tav.net un pickup piezoeléctrico profesional para guitarra. En fin, el resultado es increible y bien vale la pena gastarse el dinero para obtener un buen resultado. Se acabaron los acoplamientos...
Aconsejo una visita con calma a TAV Multimedia. Tienen un montón de info que si teneis algún contacto con la música seguro que os interesara.

Saludos

Pepe


----------



## josepoma3533 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hola a todos, compré una pastilla Dean Markley para mi guitarra acustica , pero cuando lo conecto al amplificador se escucha con bajo volumen, hice un pequeño preamplificador con un tl071, anda bien pero talvez podria modificar algo o reemplazar el integrado, o incluso hacer otro circuito para obtener una mejor calidad de sonido, no me quejo con lo que armé, pero quiero intentar algo mas avanzado(me encanta la electronica), talvez con control de tonos, o con mayor definición de sonido, ¿ustedes que me recomiendan?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)

Preamplificador para guitarra acustica con control de tonos

Pre y ampli guitarra electrica y acustica


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2018)

Podes publicar tu esqsuema? y los datos de  la pastilla. para saber el nivel de salida de la misma


----------



## josepoma3533 (Sep 17, 2018)

La pastilla es una Dean Markley 3015, estoy buscando informacion sobrela pastilla, pero no encontré algo especifico.


----------

